# Wanted: Front R35 Wheel



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Does anyone have one they don***8217;t need/for sale? 

Not worried about condition as it***8217;s going in the boot as a spare. Just needs to be OEM. If it had a tyre on it that would also be great. 

I can collect in Northern Ireland, otherwise I***8217;d need it sent via courier. Which of course I***8217;ll pay for.


----------



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

Got sorted. Admins please delete, it won***8217;t let me do it.


----------

